# WTSDA Sae Kye Jang Kwon



## Muwubu16858 (Jun 2, 2009)

http://wtsda.com/masters/index.asp

May 2009 master of the month says his favorite form is "Sae Kye Jang Kwon Hyung." I've never seen this form, but have seen So rim jang kwon, and was wondering if they were the same, or if its another long fist form?


----------



## clfsean (Jun 3, 2009)

Muwubu16858 said:


> http://wtsda.com/masters/index.asp
> 
> May 2009 master of the month says his favorite form is "Sae Kye Jang Kwon Hyung." I've never seen this form, but have seen So rim jang kwon, and was wondering if they were the same, or if its another long fist form?



Any where I can see those forms?


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 3, 2009)

I too would like to see them.


----------



## DMcHenry (Jun 3, 2009)

Well "Sae Kye" means 'world', I assume for the World TSD Assoc., so it must be their version of a long fist form.  I too wouldn't mind seeing it.


----------



## Montecarlodrag (Jun 3, 2009)

DMcHenry said:


> Well *"Sae Kye" means 'world', I assume for the World TSD Assoc*., so it must be their version of a long fist form. I too wouldn't mind seeing it.


 
You are correct.

Any hyung with its name beggining with those words is a WTSDA exclusive hyung, most probably being "invented" or developed by the WTSDA tech staff.


----------

